# Ranks of GBAtemp



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 7, 2009)

The current ranks of the forum are based fully on post count. A list of them can be found in the wiki:
https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Member_Ranks

Additionally, there are also groups, like Moderators, Administrators, etc. Those have a wiki page also:
https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Member_Groups


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> 10 posts = 1 ribbon (member)
> 50 p = 2 ribbons (advanced member)
> 100 p = 3 ribbons (gbatemp regular) , *group will be member instead of newcomer*
> 300 p = 4 ribbons (gbatemp fan)
> ...


Thanks TJ, looks like you have a lot of posts


----------



## dice (Jun 8, 2009)

Members with 100+ posts also gain access to the shoutbox and trading forums.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 8, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Members with 100+ posts also gain access to the shoutbox and trading forums.


Added that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



More secret thingies to unlock?
maybe you can replace the 'when do I get promoted' sticky with this topic, cause without the old posts its kinda useless...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 8, 2009)

cool never knew that oooh my sig


----------



## sa1amandra (Jun 8, 2009)

lol never knew that!


----------



## acesniper (Jun 8, 2009)

Does 10,000 posts really give you instant modding powers?


----------



## Sanderino (Jun 8, 2009)

Daam i need to comment more cuz I want a costumizable title! xD
Thx, this thread is helpful


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 8, 2009)

I wonder whats at 10,000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Imagine if it were instant ban.

Banned, for posting to damn much - GBAtemp Staff

Hadrian is nearing the 10,000 mark, but he's already a mod.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 8, 2009)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> cool never knew that oooh my sig
> Are you really going to say that every time you see it?
> 
> 
> ...


That would be kinda funny XD



Spoiler: new message



We thank you for all the great posts you have made on this forum
As a present, accept this BAN
Enjoy your real life

Yours faithfully,
The GBATemp Staff


----------



## dice (Jun 9, 2009)

10000 posts = 10000 us cents                                  ...............when pigs fly.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 9, 2009)

Serious? I might average a thousand posts a year. Making me nearly a middle aged man with a hundred bucks in his pocket. I'd buy ice cream for all of my friends. No wait, I won't have any friends because I was busy posting @ gbatemp for 10 years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thats how 40 year olds that still live in their mothers basement are made...


----------



## vergilite (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL at post above me ha ha i guess  i best get my super n00by GBATEMP self and start posting


----------



## Opium (Jun 9, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> I wonder whats at 10,000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter. We'll still ban him when he gets to 10,000. Although we like to call it 'retiring'


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 9, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kind of had that in mind, 

Banned; Hadrian you should spend more time on your 'real' life and stop posting on GBATemp and wasting our bandwidth - GBAtemp Staff

Ok, lets cut the jokes, is there really anything, as in ranking at 10,000 posts, its not like ill ever get there, but still it would be nice to know the rank and such.


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 10, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Daam i need to comment more cuz I want a costumizable title! xD
> Thx, this thread is helpful
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 10, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> 10 posts = 1 ribbon (member)
> 50 p = 2 ribbons (advanced member)
> 100 p = 3 ribbons (gbatemp regular) , *group will be member instead of newcomer (members can access the shoutbox and trading forums)*
> 300 p = 4 ribbons (gbatemp fan)
> ...


Whoa, you joined WAAY after me and u have like 1500 posts??


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 10, 2009)

yes I'm a big spammer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11+ posts a day


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 10, 2009)

Shitpost your way to the top!

edit: woaaaahhhh


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 10, 2009)

even more now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







made a lot of posts in wii-hacking (1000+)
at least thats what my profile says...

you should compare me to the other guys that joined around the time I did


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 10, 2009)

This thread should really be stickied..


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 10, 2009)

lol if there was actually money being given... then i would have spammed but not at this moment
they should change the system from posts to days tht the acc has logged in


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 10, 2009)

TJ!! I remember seeing you last month and saying, whoa theres a dude who joined at the start of the year and has 900 posts!. Forgot your name lol. Good job on your postcount bro


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 10, 2009)

found myself here
hmm, I post faster than I thought XD

@PettingZoo
Thanks. But my posts increased that fast cause I answer a lot of questions in wii-hacking. Just lucky I know a lot about it (not everything!!).
One more post and you get you customizable title


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

There's one group i think nobody knows about.






 =  Technician 

User Example = http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=118387


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Narin does the site mantainences I think. Read about his rank long ago. But I still dunno what its for.

Anyone can tell me?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2009)

We have group or two for people that do something and deserve to get something special.....It's really rare occasion, but it did happened in the past..

Narin is very good with web programming, and he's a great person, Costello checked him up on several occasions, saw that he's a trustworthy guy, and made that group for him..He's the only member with that status, and he has the same amount of power as Admins....However, he's not doing anything other then fixing some shit up on site....He doesn't moderate, ban people, deals with requests etc. even tho he can, it's not his job..He's here to help Costello to make GBAtemp runs without glitches, ISP errors, and stuff like that!

There is one more group that not many people know of:





 - *GBAtemp Ninja*
Only member in that group is Densetsu3000, he earned the rank by helping on several occasions without being asked to..and overall, maintaining couple of FAQ threads, bigger help threads on some applications and doing some background work to help staff.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Didn't Narin make a "Cheat Code Crew" or something like that?


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 15, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> - *GBAtemp Ninja*
> ...


...not to mention I also speak Ninja and can use numchucks





I've used my Ninja speaking/reading powers for the good of this community, but I haven't used my nunchaku on this forum yet.  If the BANhammer ever breaks, I'll be waiting in the shadows with my BANchaku.  

_>

*_vanishes_*

(I'm still here)


----------



## Nerdii (Jun 15, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *Narin is very good with web programming, and he's a great person, Costello checked him up on several occasions, saw that he's a trustworthy guy, and made that group for him..He's the only member with that status, and he has the same amount of power as Admins....However, he's not doing anything other then fixing some shit up on site....He doesn't moderate, ban people, deals with requests etc. even tho he can, it's not his job..He's here to help Costello to make GBAtemp runs without glitches, ISP errors, and stuff like that!*



Excellent speech!! _*claps wildly!*  _

Also, LOOK AT HADRIAN'S MEMBER SEARCH! 












It's huge!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 15, 2009)

No, NO. The GBAtemp Ninja DOES NOT EXIST. He is a myth. A legend. There is no GBAtemp Ninja. You're imagining things. Go about your business, you've seen nothing. Doesn't exist.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This whole topic is about GBAtemp ranks.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Didn't Narin make a "Cheat Code Crew" or something like that?
> Yes, but that group has no use until that section is re-opened....It was removed because GBAtemp wasn't ready for it yet..It existed one whole day..
> 
> 
> ...








I know, I was replying to i.Domination's question about Narins group, and said that there are few more groups.....I didn't talk about ranks, even tho I see now that I derailed BAD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SOrry for that....and yeah, GBAtemp Ninja is a myth!


----------



## zeromac (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol i like the unquie ranks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(>">)  Bigmac  (


----------



## Nerdii (Jun 15, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> *Yes, YES.* *The GBAtemp Ninja DOES EXIST. He is NOT a myth. Maybe A legend. There is a GBAtemp Ninja. You're NOT imagining things. Go NOT about your business, you've seen EVERYTHING. Does exist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Nunchaku's

Suprisingly, it was great together wth Eddie Van Halen's Eruption

I'll be getting another ribbon soon! I've gotta cool off on posting seriously.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 15, 2009)

I want a rank that rises above everyone's. Even the admins. Cause that's just how awesome I am.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 15, 2009)

Updated my post with all ranks I could find
Hope I didn't forget someone


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Updated my post with all ranks I could find
> Hope I didn't forget someone


Great work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Informative!


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just wondering, will there ever be another Head of Magazine Staff rank? 

I don't intend to bring up 'you know who'


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Just wondering, will there ever be another Head of Magazine Staff rank?
> 
> I don't intend to bring up 'you know who'


No, I don't think there will be another one....Because it isn't needed!


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 16, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, now i understand why there was one in the first place. 







 Toni, you reply too quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that its a bad thing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's still up to admins to decide.....But since we lost our Head Magazine Staff, nobody even mentioned that new one will be set.....There was a question asked, but everybody agreed that there is no reason to have one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I do my best when I can to help/answer any kind of questions


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Toni, i appreciate, i see why you are a moderator here; you bring much more than just yourself to GBAtemp.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks man, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's no problem!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmmm....
Hey Toni, are the admins thinking about having a new mod?


----------



## Minox (Jun 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> Hey Toni, are the admins thinking about having a new mod?


First rule of becoming a moderator - You never ask to become one


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

We only have one Moderator though.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second rule, you gotta *** Costello's ***. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Pet his dog! what were u thinking pervert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






also Costello is a vampire, so beware.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol, guys. i wasnt asking to be a mod.
i was just curious because like I.Domination said we have only one "Moderator" 
And besides i havnt even been here for a full year.
Even though i have 0% Warn


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

But we have many Global Moderators though


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 17, 2009)

True, but the thing is...
Costello i think is the only Staff here member from asia.
im just saying because if we had someone who is only 1 or 2 hours away from china could help him just incase if he is busy.
but it has to be someone who is all ways active and very trust worthy.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 17, 2009)

People in the cheat code crew should have a Narin pip.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> Hey Toni, are the admins thinking about having a new mod?
> 
> 
> ...


Costello is not from Asia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cstello is currently in the Asia, teaching (I think), but he's actually French!


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 17, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> i.Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why wasn't Wildwon promoted? 
Afaik, he already has all the boards. Or is there something more that global mods can what normal ones can't?

Some time ago I thought we needed a special wii-section mod (I see a lot of good guys visiting it every day who could be one). But thats probably not needed anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (because the new sections,...)
The want that Dan guy to be a ds mod, but I doubt that we need a new mod there too.

We can all be a mod with our report button


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Why wasn't Wildwon promoted?
> Afaik, he already has all the boards. Or is there something more that global mods can what normal ones can't?
> 
> Some time ago I thought we needed a special wii-section mod (I see a lot of good guys visiting it every day who could be one). But thats probably not needed anymore
> ...


WildWon was made mod once we were promoted, he wasn't staff at the same time when I was..That's why he's Moderator..

Mods take care of designated forums, Global Mods take care of the whole site..That's the difference! Nothing more,nothing less..

We have enough staff members, our staff is really big, the thing is, some of them are busy at the moment, but that changes daily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all have real lives, so many of us have exams at this time of year, and real life obligations!

However, as you said, everyone can be a "mod" with Report Button....Unlike some other forums, report function here really works..Most things get settled like that.


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

What Vidboy said makes some sense though, there are many spams and useless topics made during asian day time, and sometimes the mods are not online at that time.

But I have to admit the mods are really effecient when they are online.

And I remeber last year(or was it the beginning of the year) I saw that all the mods became Global Mods and it felt weird not seeing as many blue ribbons around, I saw a whole load of them when I just joined.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 17, 2009)

Toni, Thanks for the reply
WildWon has 59 boards, so he is basically a global mod (unless theres even more boards), so I thinks he's happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some staff members may be busy, but they can still do what they have to do, so keep up the good work guys (and girls)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and nice trick with p1ngy. I am one of the very few that found out it was fake (saw in the member list)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, that "prank" with p1ngy fooled me too at first, but soon I found out it's just a joke..

Well, "difference" with mods and Global Mods is not simply in the said sections of the forum that one Mod handles, but also responsibility when handling it..
Global Mod has a bigger "responsibility" when handling stuff..

With higher rank, comes bigger responsibility, and then you have to be able handle it..
Currently, even tho WildWon has "power" to handle probably whole forum, he's not supposed to handle everything, his responsibility isn't as big, as say mthrnites..


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

Ben Parker said:
			
		

> With Great Powers Comes Great Responsbility



quoted for truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about the responsibilities of mods, admins and other dudes with higher power than u are.


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 17, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but im just saying because hes now living in china. and china is like 11 - 14 hours ahead from the US
If someone could have a extra pair of hands on him i think it would be great


----------



## Sstew (Jun 17, 2009)

Only a little bit more for a new ribbon.


----------



## Splych (Jun 18, 2009)

I just noticed something... TJ_Cool made his post very detailed. I never knew that 500 posts was for member title change either... I remember it being 100 when I first joined... I think x]


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I saw someone with very little posts with a title though.... And moots has it though he only has 430 posts.....


----------



## dice (Jun 18, 2009)

some of us have the ability to change member's titles regardless of post count. I don't know who would have done so or why but regadless I'm not taking requests.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 18, 2009)

May sound incredibly stupid and i feel like a complete idiot asking, but after spending some time looking for it, How on earth do i change my member title, im guessing this is the right place to ask, hopefully :S


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 18, 2009)

Go to my controls
then on the left under personal profile, click profile information
then fill in custom member title

don't forget to save

added it in my other post


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 28, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> May sound incredibly stupid and i feel like a complete idiot asking, but after spending some time looking for it, How on earth do i change my member title, im guessing this is the right place to ask, hopefully :S


Also, you have to use the V3 skin to do it.


----------



## Costello (Jun 29, 2009)

there seems to be a confusion between "ranks" and "member groups"...
please use the proper term 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ranks: 





member groups: well thats what you've been talking about...
ie. Moderators, Global moderators, Supervisors, ...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 29, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> there seems to be a confusion between "ranks" and "member groups"...
> please use the proper term
> 
> 
> ...







there are still names after custom ranks...? whoa...
ah well, now I know how much I need to spam post


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 29, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> there are still names after custom ranks...? whoa...
> ah well, now I know how much I need to spam post


I must be in there, right?

Come on I've spammed enough, give me a new member group...Ghostbusters.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 29, 2009)

ya, Hadrian should have his/her own special group and rank


----------



## Splych (Jun 30, 2009)

You guys must be blind. The new member group is called secret.


----------



## 67birdman (Jul 1, 2009)

Do I get a present or something for making this a sticky?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 1, 2009)

yoy get cookies


----------



## 67birdman (Jul 2, 2009)

yesss!! I love cookies!!


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks tj for the info
i better get posting


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 11, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Go to my controls
> then on the left under personal profile, click profile information
> then fill in custom member title
> 
> ...


You need to have a specific number of post to change it because I can't change mine.


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2009)

thebigboss14 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you need 500 posts. Or a supervisor rank or above can change it for you (dice said a few pages back he isn't going to change any though!)


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes, you need 500 posts. Or a supervisor rank or above can change it for you (dice said a few pages back he isn't going to change any though!)



jajaja that's ironic then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XD


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## Bninja1v (Jul 22, 2009)

Well if i ever want to reach any of the higher ranks then I better get posting.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jul 23, 2009)

Bninja1v said:
			
		

> Well if i ever want to reach any of the higher ranks then I better get posting.



u think


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmmm.... in regard to the pic Costello posted: GBAtemp God - 10000 posts - three blue pips.  M I RITE? 

I was gonna suggest Haydrian get demoted to see what it is, but then I realized that wouldn't work because he'd just become a Former Mod.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 9, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... in regard to the pic Costello posted: GBAtemp God - 10000 posts - three blue pips.  M I RITE?
> 
> I was gonna suggest Haydrian get demoted to see what it is, but then I realized that wouldn't work because he'd just become a Former Mod.


I'm wondering
If mods don't enter a custom title, will it show Moderator or the normal rank title?
If the second is true, all we need is that Hadrian Nosferadrian deletes his custom title


----------



## dice (Aug 9, 2009)

It should be the second, I'm not using a custom title and it says "Gbatemp Guru".


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 9, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> It should be the second, I'm not using a custom title and it says "Gbatemp Guru".


Now lets hope HadrNosferadrian does it too


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

... omg im trying do hard to get 100 post without spamming (except this, this is TOTALLY spam) but i was wondering what exactly IS the GBATemp ninja and how do you become one (i assume it's some sort of mod)


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 10, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> ... omg im trying do hard to get 100 post without spamming (except this, this is TOTALLY spam) but i was wondering what exactly IS the GBATemp ninja and how do you become one (i assume it's some sort of mod)


There is one member who got that rank for a reason
and you can't become one


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it say now?

Also I'm willing to take a demotion to see what happens to the pips but then I think I revert back to "Podcast Crew" and get that stupid musical note again.

EDIT:  Says Flooder.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 10, 2009)

One for your photo album


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2009)

Is that flooder because I make girls wet.

Well of course not but a man can dreeeeaaaaam.

Anyway I'm really curious to what the secret is.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 10, 2009)

You flood GBAtemp with your many posts.
Simple as that.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> You flood GBAtemp with your many posts.
> Simple as that.


Yeah I know was joking.





Well actually a lot of posts don't get seen by the general public, most are spam comments in the staff area or in our report forum. Would be lower if I was a regular member.


----------



## Awesome turtwig (Aug 11, 2009)

Whoa, 10k posts is instant mod? Wow that's a lot


----------



## weiff (Aug 11, 2009)

I want to post more... but so seldom have anything to say... soooo yeah, never going to get anywhere around here.


Too much of a lurker.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2009)

Damn i got 1 ribbon


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2009)

eL_sHanOa said:
			
		

> Damn i got 1 ribbon


Try posting in any thread you find interesting. It'll help. (Don't spam the shit out of the boards but you know what I mean)


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 15, 2009)

Can't wait till 2 red ribbons, my only 1 looks ronery ;_;


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 15, 2009)

Slowly creeping to 1000 posts.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 15, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Slowly creeping to 1000 posts.


1000 posts is great, feels like you have a huge dong. Then you realise that it is tiny in comparison to Hadrian.


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 15, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What makes it worse is that I joined before him


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 15, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Him as in reffering to me?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dong is 10 times bigger than yours and soon it'll be 11 times!

You should see the size of my cock though.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 15, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hadrians dong is an unknown "super entity" which is forever expanding and has an infinite capacity and size, it is known to man as the "Hadriong"


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2009)

One day it'll go too far and recede back into myself.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 15, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> One day it'll go too far and recede back into myself.


Creating a super explosion destroying every dong out there other than the "Hadriong"


----------



## Costello (Aug 19, 2009)

the real secret is not the member title, its the icon that comes with it...


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

Who is the closest to 10000 posts amongst non staff?!


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Who is the closest to 10000 posts amongst non staff?!


Kyoji with 5474 posts


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 28, 2009)

uhhhhh.... bump.

EDIT: I thought when youz reach da 259 postz, you get 99999 admin ribbons!!!! (J/K)


----------



## dice (Sep 29, 2009)

why bump a thread that's already been stickied?


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 29, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kyoji isn't that active anymore...elixirdream its up to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> *Banned!*
> Members that are banned cannot view the forum or post. They are also banned from all IRC channels and Wiki. Bans are permanent (they never expire).


Banned members doesn't necessarily have to be banned from GBAtemp's IRC server and its main channel. That only happen in rare cases.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 12, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Banned members doesn't necessarily have to be banned from GBAtemp's IRC server and its main channel. That only happen in rare cases.


Oh ok, I added "sometimes" in my post

I can't know everything


----------



## Fantasy Freak (Jan 21, 2010)

I just realized how many people with blue ribbons and staff members posted in this topic, and I'm quite surprised.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 21, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea like when i asked to be banned from the main channel for 1 week but then they 'forgot' to unban me -.-


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 21, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Yea like when i asked to be banned from the main channel for 1 week but then they 'forgot' to unban me -.-



If you have to ask for a ban, you most likely lack self-control.

Please don't gripe if we forget to revoke the ban 10080 minutes later. 
Just remind the person that set the ban once you're ready to return.

We all have our flaws, dood.


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 1, 2010)

And who's the only one with the Ninja rank?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 1, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> And who's the only one with the Ninja rank?


It was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but the custom ranks are gone now. There used to be a Zombie and a MegaMan as well.


----------



## DCG (Mar 2, 2010)

why did they remove those? I was already wondering why dens(and something) sudenly didn't have the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  anymore.


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 2, 2010)

ok soo i better get posting then( i want that text thing above the ribbons.)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

As long as you don't spam.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeh why did the custom titles go, I liked them, we need a Temp Ninja


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

I was about to mention: amptor still has "Group: Advanced", and I hear that a Member has a larger PM box than a Newcomer.


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> As long as you don't spam.


well I never did since I joined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but 
I well try not to spam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (there isn't a proper reward
anyway)


----------



## Langin (Apr 5, 2010)

Who was the head of mag staff?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Brawler said:
			
		

> Who was the head of mag staff?


JPH, before his banning.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 5, 2010)

He was last active the day I joined.


----------



## Langin (Apr 6, 2010)

Why was he banned??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And now I remember him!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2010)

Brawler said:
			
		

> Why was he banned???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it matter why?
All you need to know is that he's banned


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Brawler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I demand I recount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You think they are going to get a new head of mag staff, tbh it's not like they need one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still want to know why the custom titles went ( Accept for Amptor ), just curious


----------



## House Spider (Apr 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Brawler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He threatned someone or something like that?


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Brawler said:
			
		

> Why was he banned???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was hacking and DDoSing smaller sites.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 13, 2010)

Blacklisted Traders Group?! O_O I know someone that'll fit right in there!!!!!!


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for this topic, always did wonder what ranks there are and what use it is

Cheers ^^


----------



## Assassination (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 16, 2010)

selinewwww said:
			
		

> " 0 posts = 0 ribbons ----- newbie
> 10 posts = 1 ribbon ------ member
> 50 posts = 2 ribbons ----- advanced member
> 100 posts = 3 ribbons ----- gbatemp regular ------- group will be members instead of newcomers (members can access the shoutbox and trading forums)
> ...


Why did you just repeat this?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 16, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not?


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 16, 2010)

so we can be flooders?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 16, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> so we can be flooders?


I'm not sure if that's a proper group or if tj just added it...



Spoiler



2,200th post


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

i need 500 posts.


----------



## Arp1 (Apr 21, 2010)

All gbatemp needs is a prestige 1-10, then it will be complete


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 21, 2010)

If that was the case, someone would figure out a prestige hack and others would cry that there are hackers


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for that =)


----------



## OGTiago (Apr 21, 2010)

What are groups based on?

I am going on 4 years here, and it still says I'm a newcomer


----------



## Porobu (Apr 21, 2010)

posts


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 21, 2010)

OGTiago said:
			
		

> What are groups based on?
> 
> I am going on 4 years here, and it still says I'm a newcomer



when you get over 100 post you will be a normal member


----------



## OGTiago (Apr 21, 2010)

Right, the names don't make sense then. But w/e no big deal.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 21, 2010)

OGTiago said:
			
		

> What are groups based on?
> 
> I am going on 4 years here, and it still says I'm a newcomer


100 posts puts you in the members group, that's the only post count changed group
All other groups are simply given to members by an Admin


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, post a bit until you reach 100 posts, then you can enjoy the Members group


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope to achieve the members group soon!


----------



## arecus2000 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just acheived it a few days ago.


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 21, 2010)

GBATemp Ranking.

Is it realy that importat?


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> GBATemp Ranking.
> 
> Is it realy that importat?




Not Really.


----------



## arecus2000 (Apr 21, 2010)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> GBATemp Ranking.
> 
> Is it realy that importat?


It's not but you can access the trading forums and get your first hundred.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> camurso_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




o yeah when u reach 500 posts..you can customize your title.


----------



## prowler (Apr 21, 2010)

You can access the Staff Forums at 10,000 posts, and you all know what they have there ;3


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 21, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> You can access the Staff Forums at 10,000 posts, and you all know what they have there ;3



... I don't


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 21, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porn.

LOTS of porn.


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just want to be able to have the sale/trade section of the forums which I think would be neat. I think it is a good idea that you have to establish credibility to access that section of the forums.


----------



## YayMii (May 13, 2010)

tj_cool, you're missing the "Advanced" group (you know, the one amptor is in)


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 13, 2010)

I cant wait to get 500 posts!


----------



## Ryukouki (May 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I just want to be able to have the sale/trade section of the forums which I think would be neat. I think it is a good idea that you have to establish credibility to access that section of the forums.



That section even 150 posts isn't enough. It needs to be at least 600 because scams occur often there.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 13, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then the scammers would just spam until they got 600 posts :\


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 13, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Ryukouki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like saying hello, good!, great!
oh yeah i give you +1 on that


----------



## Raika (May 13, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Ryukouki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'd get banned before they even reach that number if their spamming is too obvious.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Often? I've only heard about one or maybe two incidents. If you think that's often...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 14, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't mean they won't try. Spam is still spam.

Plus, them seeing that they need 600 posts will make them want to spam faster.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 14, 2010)

jjc1992 said:
			
		

> LOL at post above me ha ha i guess  i best get my super n00by GBATEMP self and start posting



I see you and your demonic ways jjc


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 14, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> jjc1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG Iyoshi!
it's the............!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think around 500 posts would be good.  That way people won't join to sell crap.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 14, 2010)

There's now a new type of "Other Staff" called TV Tempers (not sure if regular tempers can get that title as well).

Tinymonkeyt seems to be the first to have it.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah added (didn't have the correct name and color for the new group yesterday, so couldn't add it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

TinyT is the first one to join (Yesterday she was in Advanced, but now it's TV Tempers, so there is nobody in Advanced anymore)


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 14, 2010)

????? posts = ????????

We may see what this means, kinda thinking I'm not really Mag Staff material.


----------



## Whooosh (Jun 15, 2010)

DAM! No special groups? there goes my dream of being a ninja


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought amptor used to be in 'Advanced' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, how does one earn that title, actually?


----------



## Devin (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow. I did not know about the ranking's till now. It would be awesume to be a GBAtemp ninja, for a day.

>_>


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I thought amptor used to be in 'Advanced'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends

Amptor got that group to be able to use HTML for the reviews he posted
TinyT got it to access the TV stuff early


As stated in my post, you basically get that group if you need access to features regular members don't have, but don't need staff board access / full mod power.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 2, 2010)

If you're banned, it doesn't nccessarily mean that you are banned for ever. Rockstar was banned but was then unbanned for "Good behaviour" on IRC.


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 2, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> If you're banned, it doesn't nccessarily mean that you are banned for ever. Rockstar was banned but was then unbanned for "Good behaviour" on IRC.



Generally speaking and in 99% of cases banning an account is the final step we take, and it is forever. I wont comment on Rockstars particular case because I wasn't forum staff at the time, but I will say that him being unbanned had nothing to do with his behaviour on IRC. 

Im only really responding because I don't want people thinking that if they get banned they can come on the chat, suck up, and expect to be unbanned for it.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 28, 2010)

Aww I wish the special ranks were still used xD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 28, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> If you're banned, it doesn't nccessarily mean that you are banned for ever. Rockstar was banned but was then unbanned for "Good behaviour" on IRC.


A tad late, but I would still like to comment on this. As p1ngpong already said, you're mistaken. Rockstar was a special case, but being banned usually means you're banned forever. You need to have done something big to get banned, therefore it is very unlikely anyone would be unbanned after they've done such a thing.

People that _might_ get a chance to come back are in the Suspended group (which at the moment only contains Jdbye IIRC). Note the _might_.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 28, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Aww I wish the special ranks were still used xD


Same

Braaaaaaaains!!!


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... Jdbye MIGHT come back, right?

Those that are suspended... are able to come back... I think.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

I kind of wish I had some sort of special duty. I miss having that power since I closed my own homebrew news site a while back.

Edit: Oh.... I have 5 ribbons.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, one post and this thread goes crazy (LIKE ME AHAHHHA)

If there were still special ranks I would've wanted to be GBAtemp Insane Ape.


----------



## dice (Jul 30, 2010)

There is such a thing as an indefinite suspension.

"Jdbye" ain't coming back.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 30, 2010)

Honestly, why is there even a Suspended group? People in there seem to never get unsuspended and people we actually suspend usually don't land in that group


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 31, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Honestly, why is there even a Suspended group? People in there seem to never get unsuspended and people we actually suspend usually don't land in that group


I've made that same point several times.

And Nathan, there are several other members that are also Suspended, not just Jdbye.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 31, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know that (heck, I was suspended once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but the only one that's actually in the group is him. Makes no sense to me either.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 31, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know that (heck, I was suspended once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And who are these people then?


----------



## Daidude (Jul 31, 2010)

Look at me I've been here a couple of months and I only have 1 medal or whatever you call it


----------



## [TSE] SexyTerror (Jul 31, 2010)

Daidude said:
			
		

> Look at me I've been here a couple of months and I only have 1 medal or whatever you call it


That's good to know.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 31, 2010)

Daidude said:
			
		

> Look at me I've been here a couple of months and I only have 1 medal or whatever you call it



It's not about how long you've been here, it's how many posts you make.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 31, 2010)

There are two points to having a suspended group for those who are curious about it. Firstly with a regular suspension there is no way for other people to see that you are suspended, this makes it visible for all. And secondly we have to set a time limit on a regular suspension, but by moving someone to the suspended group we dont have to worry about the suspension expiring.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 31, 2010)

Could we maybe get more ranks and new medals?


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 31, 2010)

i wish i became 
GBAtemp Ninja  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_>         *vanishes*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 31, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> i wish i became
> GBAtemp Ninja
> 
> 
> ...




There has been only one man worthy of that title.

You are not him.


----------



## Translucentbill (Jul 31, 2010)

I know its not exactly needed, but new medals/ranks/ribbons would look kind of nice


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 31, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> i wish i became
> GBAtemp Ninja
> 
> 
> ...



FAILed! you should be asking for a user group which is -> |


----------



## prowler (Jul 31, 2010)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> I know its not exactly needed, but new medals/ranks/ribbons would look kind of nice


Update on the forum would be nice too.
Theme/IPB update


Common admins, I know you want too.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 31, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who is? :=)


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 31, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Translucentbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A forum update would indeed be nice, but would probably take up a lot of work since most stuff has to be redone from scratch. And since this forum is so highly customized that'd take quite a bit of time...

I saw a while back Costello wanted to port the forum to vB, but don't know how that ended...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 31, 2010)

CrimzonEyed: If you don't know, then you're likely his next victim.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 31, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whos that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: oh I helped him yestarday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but im curious what did he do?
so i can appreciate him


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 31, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed: If you don't know, then you're likely his next victim.







then i have to assassinate him before he can make me his victim!

*disappear in an endless dark poisoned cloud*


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 31, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most likely they will give me a BANNED or SPAMMER status 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL!!!

EDIT: i better get out before dice catch me


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

densetsu3000
That's the ninja yeah?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 31, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> densetsu3000
> That's the ninja yeah?



Hmmm, that's a hard rank to get. Getting a staff or mod rank is depending by choice of the Admin.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 31, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its an even harder rank to get now that the ninja group doesn't exist any more.

Or does it?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 1, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> New avatar = slightly frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I'd hardly call them common.

Also, I like it here, would it look like a normal vBulletin board? No!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 15, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Could we maybe get more ranks and new medals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully we just get some new ranks/medals/ribbons, would be enough innovation for me.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 16, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> the real secret is not the member title, its the icon that comes with it...


Ahem....
Since we have a normal member that has over 10,000 posts, he doesn't have one...



...Or you just were hyping us up...


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 17, 2010)

What's all this talk about ninjas?  

The GBAtemp Ninja does not, repeat, DOES NOT exist!  

_>

_(vanish)_


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> What's all this talk about ninjas?
> 
> The GBAtemp Ninja does not, repeat, DOES NOT exist!
> 
> ...








 But the cat boy does


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I was worried for a minute there.


----------



## haflore (Aug 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should have his own group!


----------



## pistone (Aug 17, 2010)

i wana try for gbatemp addict   XD


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what the little badge would be


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow. I was wondering all this time how ranks worked and I found this topic by a quick google search >_>

I am upset I did not find this before. I feel so Noobish.

Also, so upset I did not post earlier when I registered... was addicted to the Newgrounds forum. It is SO MUCH better here. I don't know how I did it there.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 4, 2010)

WOW 10000 post is really hard to get


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 4, 2010)

Xamus ace said:
			
		

> WOW 10000 post is really hard to get


not really. as long as you are active in the forum


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about any of these ??


----------



## lolzed (Nov 4, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Xamus ace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 4, 2010)

I never knew it was based on posts. I though it was just be being active.


----------



## ecko (Nov 4, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it has been done before
http://gbatemp.net/u126724-elixirdream


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 13, 2010)

RedBaron is in the Blacklisted Traders group, FYI. The only one, by checking the member list.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 13, 2010)

I know, but I'm not gonna list everyone in that group in my post


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 13, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> RedBaron is in the Blacklisted Traders group, FYI. The only one, by checking the member list.



may we know the reason why?


----------



## exangel (Nov 13, 2010)

Because he has really bad manners, that's evident, but all he's actually admitted to is telling someone off for hassling him.  Since he's not otherwise banned from the forums I don't really know if it's on topic to discuss why that individual is blacklisted from trading.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 13, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I know, but I'm not gonna list everyone in that group in my post


My point was that before you ninja'd it it said that there were currently none in that group; I was clarifying.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't even know why there's a blacklisted trader group  Most, if not all forums will just downright ban someone if they scam others. 

P.S. The blue pip image is still broken on the Lite and Classic skins.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 19, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> P.S. The blue pip image is still broken on the Lite and Classic skins.



OH. OH. OHHHH. THAT'S why I don't see anything. But Lite skin looks cooler than v3.


----------



## metal079 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks I needed help with the ranking system


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

You don't need to bump this just to say thanks, you know.

oops, didn't see it was a sticky


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> No, NO. The GBAtemp Ninja DOES NOT EXIST. He is a myth. *A legend*. There is no GBAtemp Ninja. You're imagining things. Go about your business, you've seen nothing. Doesn't exist.


And the word "legend" in Japanese is...


----------



## machomuu (Feb 23, 2011)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned that through Zelda.
Kids, don't listen to what your parents say, video games are educational...when it comes to learning Japanese.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 6, 2011)

I WANTED TO BE A GBATEMP MegaMan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I WANTED TO BE A GBATEMP MegaMan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there is no group for me, then no group for you


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 7, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So what WOULD the icon(s) be for those then ???
Perhaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think the second one is more like a fox. when i look at it i remember firefox.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice icons! Also, I will waiting for upcoming 500 posts soon!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah well I couldn't actually find a 'cat' one when I seacrhed for 'furries'


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 8, 2011)

I wish I could reach 500 posts so that I can customize my title. One question, where is this so-called "shoutbox" located?


----------



## prowler (Mar 8, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> I wish I could reach 500 posts so that I can customize my title. One question, where is this so-called "shoutbox" located?


Nowhere.
The shoutbox is filled with members who avoid the rules by secretly linking to new ROM releases in the shoutbox within their shouts - sometimes it's even viruses.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 8, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> I wish I could reach 500 posts so that I can customize my title. One question, where is this so-called "shoutbox" located?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=shoutbox


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 13, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2011)

Who's the normal member with 10,000 posts?


----------



## Arras (Mar 13, 2011)

Elixirdream, I think.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hadrian and elixirdream are currently the only ones with over 10,000 recorded posts. As Former Staff, Hadrian's sidebar looks as a normal member's would with the exception of his group.

Rydian: A simple search in the member list filtered by posts would have answered that.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the best rank of all.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also I am not a cat, I am a catboy


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 13, 2011)

When I made the post on the first page I had 2 red ribbons. Now look at me


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> When I made the post on the first page I had 2 red ribbons. Now look at me


Oh how times have changed.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

What's this one lol?:


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 14, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> What's this one lol?:


GBAtemp's Official Rule Breaker?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but how do one get it? people get banned before they can get that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> When I made the post on the first page I had 2 red ribbons. Now look at me


One bluish-gold one?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a joke. Do you see members have this kind of rank? No one, right? So, it's nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If it exists, then I'll call it something like the member that get suspended or maybe "GBAtemp's Official Suspended Member"?


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was joking 2.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we pretend that it is "real", what do you want to call it?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> If we pretend that it is "real", what do you want to call it?


Unbannable!

saw this in one of Protokun7's pics way back.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I approve! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish my post count is already 500 posts, so that I can customize my title. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But... I don't post too much.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it'll come...


----------



## redact (Mar 14, 2011)

and when you get to 100,000 posts you get a picture of p1ngpong's face as a ribbon, right?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> and when you get to 100,000 posts you get a picture of p1ngpong's face as a ribbon, right?


i'd like costello, or monkat. on the other hand maybe just costello.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Constello is the headmaster, right? If your going to let me pick, I'll choose Constello. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are there members here who have reach 10 000+ posts?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hadrian and elixirdream


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...













If you look at the filename of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though, you see:
ht?tp://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/folder_team_icons/*admin.gif*





Probably one of the old style icons.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 15, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. Maybe it did exist years back. But what's it called? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Woah, I didn't noticed that your warn is over 9000% and you're unbannable.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. it's in the future.


----------



## Sop (Mar 15, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol it's.. well you know the rest.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 15, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish it will happen in the future, so that were unbannable.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> I wish it will happen in the future, so that were unbannable.


even if we can be unbannable, i haven't got any warn so far, and probably never will.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because you're a good guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't got a warn as well.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 7, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah we are.
but if we kill a staff and hacked its account then what will happen?(no offence)


----------



## Zorua (May 7, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't.
You're not that intelligent.
Hell, you don't even know how to spell.
No offence meant.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Hell, you don't even know how to spell.
> No offence meant.
> 
> 
> ...


?????????????????


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2011)

Try to keep discussion here on-topic.


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## PriMieon (Aug 22, 2011)

wow and i ahhh never post

oh i already got the 10 post rank...yeahhhh


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome, been looking around for this thread


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 25, 2011)

man, now i'm getting it xD. in some months i'll meet the people on trading chats.
Thanks for this =D


----------



## Natsue (Jan 6, 2012)

just a question...how are post counted? is it when you post in a thread, does it count as 1 post? sorry...I'm a noob here...


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Natsue said:


> just a question...how are post counted? is it when you post in a thread, does it count as 1 post? sorry...I'm a noob here...


yeah something like that, But there are forums where the Post counts don't add up. Anyways, try not to bother with post counts anyways, they are nothing.


----------



## Costello (Jan 6, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Natsue said:
> 
> 
> > just a question...how are post counted? is it when you post in a thread, does it count as 1 post? sorry...I'm a noob here...
> ...


not threads, but forums.

There are a few forums in which posts arent counted:
- the Edge of the Forum (a place for games, trolls, spam, fun...)
- the Arcade discussions (talking about flash games scores, etc.)
I think thats it really...


----------



## kevan (Jan 6, 2012)

Costello said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Natsue said:
> ...


Also the 'welcome' forum.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Opps.... reediting


----------



## Natsue (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys! I'm slowly learning here....thanks for all your help...


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 10, 2012)

It is so cool that we still use Advance Wars medals for the different 'levels'. Well, except for some groups.


----------



## weiff (Jan 10, 2012)

I love that fact that I have been here for a long time (not as long as some) but still have this paltry post count.


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Jan 11, 2012)

Darn. So we DON'T get anything for 10,000 posts.
TempBot has -9000 posts. Awesome. Only 4 people with +10000 posts though, but they've been here forever.


----------



## Devin (Jan 11, 2012)

Costello mentioned something about creating a medal for people who hit 10,000 post count. Not sure if anything was drawn up.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 11, 2012)

Devin said:


> Costello mentioned something about creating a medal for people who hit 10,000 post count. Not sure if anything was drawn up.


Rydian really needs a cool medal for his posting efforts.


----------



## coolness (Jan 18, 2012)

is there a member with 10000 posts


----------



## Narayan (Jan 18, 2012)

coolness said:


> is there a member with 10000 posts


Hadrian's @ the top.


----------



## prowler (Jan 18, 2012)

Mariosegafreak said:


> Only 4 people with +10000 posts though, but they've been here forever.


rydian has only been here for less than a year, he even stopped posting for a while.


----------



## coolness (Jan 18, 2012)

damn that are much posts


----------



## exangel (Jan 18, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Mariosegafreak said:
> 
> 
> > Only 4 people with +10000 posts though, but they've been here forever.
> ...


two years? i thought he joined before me..


----------



## prowler (Jan 18, 2012)

exangel said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Mariosegafreak said:
> ...


oh shit, i thought it was 2011


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## coolness (Jan 18, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> exangel said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


Lol just notice your member no: 187,778 and im member no: 183,283 and you have more posts damn


----------



## Anon10W1z (Apr 19, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> even more now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now your post count is OVER 9000?!?!?!?!?!? LOL


----------



## Masquerade-Q (May 4, 2012)

wow i wish i have have global moderator badge !!!! it looks cool!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2012)

Masquerade-Q said:


> wow i wish i have have global moderator badge !!!! it looks cool!!!


----------



## Masquerade-Q (May 4, 2012)

the administrator badge also looks coool


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 5, 2012)

Masquerade-Q said:


> the administrator badge also looks coool


if only you came to the temp on april fools day and had 100 posts


----------



## Anon10W1z (May 12, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Masquerade-Q said:
> 
> 
> > the administrator badge also looks coool
> ...


I musta missed that. What are ya talking 'bout?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 12, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > Masquerade-Q said:
> ...


read your own posts


----------



## Anon10W1z (May 24, 2012)

Quick Q, how good do you have to be to go into the Advanced group?


----------



## Devin (May 24, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Quick Q, how good do you have to be to go into the Advanced group?



God like.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 24, 2012)

I have like 2,000 post and 1 only 2 medals
edit damn please ignore this


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2012)

Apparently this is no longer relevant


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 29, 2012)

Any chance of this being one of the lost features to be revived in the near future? Not essential but nice to see


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Apparently this is no longer relevant


 
It's...somewhat relevant. We'll update it before too long


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2012)

I know, im just making a stink and testing the new forums. 
I love it  

Also, auto notifications, and they show up red on the site icon on your tab.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 4, 2012)

Waiting till trophies appear...


----------



## Devin (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm waiting for trophies.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 4, 2012)

Are the trophies and badges even coming back or is it gonna be something new and different now?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 4, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Are the trophies and badges even coming back or is it gonna be something new and different now?


 
The badges are not coming but new trophies are going to release


----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2012)

badges aren't coming?
I never got that blue medal I wanted.

EDIT: by badges, you meant medals right?
or it's something new?


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 7, 2009)

Just wanted to know the ranks of the forum, and the amounts of posts needed to reach 
Thanks


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 4, 2012)

I want a trophy. 
Imma weener


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 4, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> The badges are not coming but new trophies are going to release


Well thats nice but somehow without any of them it feels kinda refreshing.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 4, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Well thats nice but somehow without any of them it feels kinda refreshing.



Yeah, kinda


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 18, 2013)

I miss my medals


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I miss my medals


 
Same D;
I could hardly enjoy me blue one );


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 18, 2013)

finally an GBATemp fan


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 18, 2013)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> It's...somewhat relevant. We'll update it before too long


So uh... VA... Wanna make good on that promise?


----------



## AquaTornado (May 20, 2016)

tj_cool said:


> yes I'm a big spammer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reaaalllyy should post more


----------



## DjoeN (May 20, 2016)

Eh, euh, Whoehaa 
Nevermind, i don't care about posts and medals 

Rough calculation:
Since the count on this account (lost my previous one longtime ago) i posted +/- 1 posts a day


----------



## Aristox-0 (Dec 21, 2016)

It would be nice to know when you can start using PMs


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2016)

Aristox-0 said:


> It would be nice to know when you can start using PMs


When you reach 10 posts, you'll be able to.


----------



## Aristox-0 (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh brilliant, that's not so bad. Thanks for the quick reply too


----------

